# Couldn't resist - new recurve



## handfull (Apr 6, 2016)

I got stuck in Denver for 2 extra days when the blizzard hit a couple weeks ago.  I had an afternoon to kill so I figured why not go to Rocky Mountain Gear and check out some stuff.  I shot about 15 different bows, and once I shot this one, knew it was for me.  The riser just fit my hand perfectly, with a "lip" on it at the bottom of your hand that I had not seen before on a bow.

Fred Hermann, Flying Eagle, 50@28, so it's about 58 with my long arms.

Put some beaver silencers on it today and really enjoying shooting it.  A few thousand arrows from now and it will be deer season!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice.  Used, new, and $?  Good luck with it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Good looking bow!


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 6, 2016)

Beautiful bow.  Really like the way the grip looks.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 6, 2016)

That's a high quality bow compared to some that are posted on here.....nice!


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 6, 2016)

Gorgeous bow!


----------



## gurn (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## handfull (Apr 8, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Nice.  Used, new, and $?  Good luck with it!



Thanks guys. Bought it new @$995, had to beg and burn fathers day and birthday but was worth it and I figure this will last for many years.  Got a dozen 350 heritage arrows with it that shoot great.

If you guys ever find yourself in Denver you have to check out rmsgear.com 

They have a couple hundred trad bows i bet and really helpful dad and son team.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 8, 2016)

If it shoots as well as it looks, it's going to be a mighty fine bow.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 12, 2016)

*nice bow*

CAN'T PUT A PRICE ON THE RIGHT BOW


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 15, 2016)

Wow that grip is tiny & awesome. The tips look very sturdy too. Great bow!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

That's a fine looking bow!


----------



## whossbows (May 26, 2016)

I have talked to Tom and Tommy several times.been in the store a few times,real nice people for sure


----------

